# Omega Collection



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

All right folks, here's a lume shot of my Omega collection (minus the SMP600 packed up to go to SWS this weekend). Sorry for the poor pictures, but I didn;t have my tripod available. The RLT4 is shown as a reference as to size and lume brightness.










And here's a UV-augmented lume shot to give some of the old boys a hand:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Great pictures, Colin!


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

OK, here's the Seamaster picture with normal lighting (again, poor, but I'll have a home office set up soon for such matters) and an older Omega SM substituted for the RLT4.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Another Omega SMP GMT here.







I'm dying slowly.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2004)

Nice collection Colin.









What is that red dialled Seamaster, second from left at top?

Never seen that before, is it a redial?

Tell me more.


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Looks like the lovechild of one of Neil's Omegas and Stan's Red Record!


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I don't know much. I bought it from Timeman in Oz and I believe it's an SM 30. Although I've not removed the back, I think it's got a 286 from the early 60's. From the Omega Vintage files, I believe it's a JD or JE 135.003. I've seen them in blue and black dials, never before in red. Unfortunately, the dial is more mauve than the red I was looking for. The hands need to be re-lumed, it runs a bit fast (haven't timed it exactly), but otherwise in good nick.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

namaste said:


> Looks like the lovechild of one of Neil's Omegas and Stan's Red Record!


 You want to see the red Rekord again?!!

I can't, Neil would have a litter of kittens.
















So, send 'em to me Neil, I love cats.


----------



## phil664 (Jun 22, 2004)

Great UV enhanced photo Nalu,

Have I missed something about GMT's










Phil


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

phil664 said:


> Have I missed something about GMT's


 Only that you should try one of Roy's Fliegers as an alternative to a bracelet (admittedly, the SMP bracelet is the DBs). The stud is brushed and matches the white GMT case perfectly (the black SMP GMT is polished).

Nice photo. See, Roy, a white diver can work!

The UV lets me make shorter exposures and really highlights the lume. With a tripod, I'll be able to get razor sharp lume photos.


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

Here's an old pic of my Omega collection. Two of the watches are no longer there (one given as a gift the other became a parts watch) and a few have been added.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2004)

Very nice Ron, gotta love the flying saucers.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Red X


----------

